# New generation



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jun 6, 2009)

New generation, Hestiasula wuyishana


----------



## mantidian (Jun 6, 2009)

:0 the ooth looks delicious! got any extras for me lunch?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jun 6, 2009)

A boy named Jonjoe said:


> :0 the ooth looks delicious! got any extras for me lunch?


Isn't that though!


----------



## Anleoflippy (Jun 6, 2009)

Congratulations  

Is your male safe???


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jun 6, 2009)

Anzilleoflippy said:


> Congratulations  Is your male safe???


I think so, but disappeared afterward. Will show up again I guess.


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2009)

That is a cool ooth. Does it stay green?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 6, 2009)

They look really neat Luke! Are they hard to keep?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jun 7, 2009)

Rick said:


> That is a cool ooth. Does it stay green?


Yes, soft and green all the way, even a for long time after hatching.



hibiscusmile said:


> They look really neat Luke! Are they hard to keep?


They look good indeed! very easy to keep, just grow kind of slowby nature.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 24, 2009)

Green eggs and ham!!! YUM!!! (Dr. Seuss quote for those who have no idea what i'm talking about)


----------



## revmdn (Jun 24, 2009)

Very neat.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 25, 2009)

Neat looking ooth. Looks like green cotton candy to me. lol


----------

